# R.I.P baby pigeon x



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

I went down to check on the little guy this morning and found the garden covered in feathers and blood, and no baby in the nest 

I'm actually really upset, I managed to save him nearly a week ago now, and he was getting bigger, and he looked like he was trying to fly. The parent has been around this morning calling for it.

Fly free at Rainbow Bridge little guy... I tried 

xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awwww noooooo  the poor baby!

I know it's hard but just try to think of it like this - that animal has died so that another animal could eat and survive. It's really sad especially when you helped so much and it was looking good, but unfortunately it is nature


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> awwww noooooo  the poor baby!
> 
> I know it's hard but just try to think of it like this - that animal has died so that another animal could eat and survive. It's really sad especially when you helped so much and it was looking good, but unfortunately it is nature


I know  my neighbour said he'd seen a black cat hanging around and sniffing etc, can't have bad feelings towards the cat, as it's in its nature.

I feel guilty though as I wasn't well last night so didn't sleep much, and had a little lie in, I keep thinking if I hadn't of slept in I might have been able to put it back into the nest  but I've no idea what time this happened, so I know it's silly thinking.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

So sad  A cat killed a mature wood pigeon in our garden a few weeks ago and it was terribly distressing. I tried to help it but it was too injured to survive. 

The truth is that wild baby bird problems and wild bird injuries in general very often do not have a happy ending. Be proud that you did your best by him. Wood pigeons can breed at any time of the year if conditions are good so maybe mum and dad will have another clutch. 

X


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> So sad  A cat killed a mature wood pigeon in our garden a few weeks ago and it was terribly distressing. I tried to help it but it was too injured to survive.
> 
> The truth is that wild baby bird problems and wild bird injuries in general very often do not have a happy ending. Be proud that you did your best by him. Wood pigeons can breed at any time of the year if conditions are good so maybe mum and dad will have another clutch.
> 
> X


Thank you. 

Oh I didn't know they could breed at any time of the year, learn something knew everyday lol


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

poor Baby.
You did your best. It was so nice of you to care.
R.I.P Baby Pigeon and fly freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

rip baby pigeon  so sad, but you did more than most would have so well done you for giving it a chance it wouldnt have had otherwise


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

jill3 said:


> poor Baby.
> You did your best. It was so nice of you to care.
> R.I.P Baby Pigeon and fly freely at Rainbow Bridge xx





mstori said:


> rip baby pigeon  so sad, but you did more than most would have so well done you for giving it a chance it wouldnt have had otherwise


Thank you


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Rip baby pigeon


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RIP baby pigeon ((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

You did the best you could. Fly free baby pidge.


----------

